# greek postal service



## Melly1972 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all, we are looking to relocate to corfu, But was wanting to know as we run an online shop and need to know what is posting from corfu back to uk and rest of Europe like.
Many thanks


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Greek post offices are open for about 3 minutes a day, apart from when they're on strike. Most people use private couriers which are extremely expensive. 

Good luck, you're going to need it


----------



## Spiti Sitter (Jun 18, 2018)

My experience of receiving packages from amazon and the like from europe and especially the UK is very positive. I find Elta (my experience is mostly on Naxos, so requiring a longer internal journey) to be very impressive. I have never had a package not arrive, and i have ordered hundreds. My problem recently is the rise of all these smaller private companies. If a package doesnt have a phone number, some just return it back to the home country...unless you call around to find if one has it. Elta delivers to addresses and is the only one who knows where every location is. 
In direct answer to your question, when i have posted out of Greece, i always use Elta and have never had a problem. 
Its true they do strike a bit and have different hours to the UK but i think them more reliable that the UK and companies like Royal Mail, especially now they are private. Elta is much better priced than the private companies and with more reliable staff. Its a shame Europe seems to be trying to force national carriers to close and go the private route. I have noticed recently that Royal Mail sent post from the UK has started to end up in being delivered by private companies, especially on Naxos. This means i have to personally go and collect it, let alone ringing around the 4 or 5 private companies to see which one has been holding it for a week or longer. With Elta, they deliver it to your door. I always say to my friends, despite the many problems Greece has, Elta is not one of them.


----------

